
IT professional family of four found shot dead in Iowa - QuickToBan
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/crime-courts/iowa-family-four-found-dead-gunshot-wounds-n1018081
======
QuickToBan
We don't know entirely what happened here, but after reading this, maybe you
should be paranoid and keep loaded guns at arm's reach after all. I am sure
this family like a lot of us believed it could probably never happen to them.

